# NECA Workmanship standard, installment 4



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the fourth in a multipart series on NECA 1, "Standard Practices for Good Workmanship in Electrical Contracting". This standard is referenced in the fine print note to NEC 110.12, Mechanical Execution of Work. "Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner." Most of the NECA workmanship standards are common-sense things, but some are interesting. In this series, we will cover the more interesting requirements

NECA 1, Article 9, Section N:
_n) The length of conductors within cabinets and
cutout boxes shall be sufficient to neatly train the
conductor to the termination point with no excess
(see Figure 11). Allow sufficient cable length for thermal
contraction of conductors to prevent damage of
insulation or dislodging connections._

The following picture demonstrates compliance with that workmanship requirement. Note that the requirement will not permit "loops" of excess conductor before the termination:









_Photo courtesy of the International Association of Electrical Inspectors (IAEI)_


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The following pictures would not comply with NECA 1, Article 9, Section N. The installation was done by a very conscientious, well-meaning, and competent installer, which goes to show that some of these NECA workmanship specs are a bit strange. I have, myself, left slack in conductors in panels to facilitate future panel change-outs or re-termination of the conductors, should that ever become necessary. The goal of this series of articles is to discuss the more unusual NECA workmanship specs.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

I was taught to leave the next guy some slack,because it might be me that has to come back and work on it.

I usually do mine in a loop like that if I can. Probably will long as I do 'em,or until it starts failing inspection.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have certainly looped wire in the past, but usually when I had limited bending room from entry to terminal. I personally wouldn't have looped in either case above, but I really don't see a workmanship issue either.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A single coil is most likely not an issue but with high loads you have set up an inductive loop. I will try to find some IR pics of this....Really should be avoided from an electrical point of view IMO.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Beside me no establish such instruction, but montage of the first type corresponds to applicable in industry. And panel with bus organization from there too. For the reason increase reliability possible for null and PE wire termination use double wire set, as at right side on foto.


----------

